# How can I juggle my health and my weight gain obsession



## ThighGuy86 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, my name is Colin and i'm a long time reader and admirer. Dimensions was the first fat friendly place I discovered in 2001 or so when my parents got DSL. Long before that I can remember fantisizing about weight gain for myself and others. Those were blissful days, before I understood how poor health tends to go hand in hand with weight gain. In seventh grade I was able to understand what I actually needed to eat to gain weight. I started at 118 at the begining of school and by January was 164, some of which can be attributed to puberty of course. In eigth and ninth I was able to get up to 180+ but my parents stepped in and got in the way of bad food in the house. I never lost much weight just maintained it. Eventually I had my own money from working and was able to gain up to 190, then 200 and the most i've been is 220 or so. BTW, I am 28yo, 5' 11" and 210, not quite obese by BMI standards. However, my health brings reality into the situation.

I have had high blood preassure for several years. I get prescribed more pills each time i visit the doctor, and get told to lose weight of course. Right now I take five pills per day, including Lysinopril, carvedilol, atorvastatin, and advil. I was hospitolized for high blood preassure/weak heart beat summer of 2014, which for awhile scared me straight.

I know that I need to put my health first, I know that my weight gain days should be over. I thought they were but recently my urge to gain came back despite all i've been through. I don't really know what to do, but any support or ideas would be a big help.


----------



## lille (Jan 3, 2015)

First of all, your health comes first. Second, you can gain/maintain weight by eating healthy foods, just larger amounts of them. It's also important to not throw exercise totally by the wayside. You can be fat and fit, look at some of the heavyweight MMA fighters, or professional football players, they're big guys, but they also work out. Also, everyone's body is different and while one person may be healthy at one weight, someone else's body may not be able to handle that same amount of weight.


----------



## fritzi (Jan 4, 2015)

That doesn't sound good at all, ThighGuy86!

If you already have real heart & blood pressure problems at your young age in context with your pretty normal weight, then it looks like your body is giving you a very clear signal. It doesn't seem meant to carry extra weight. Normally the weight you have at your age should have no impact whatsoever - and with 98% of all people it doesn't

There are serious health issues you need to have taken care of - leaving little to no room for living fantasies.

Health comes first as Lille said - get well soon!


----------

